# How to build a stripping cell



## alb320 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi guys..
I would have some advices for build a stripping cell.
I'm going to use it for deplate 6kg/8kg of gold plated items..
What power supply I have to use? How much of Volt, Amp?
And... what material I could use for build anode and cathode?

Looking for your advices...


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 31, 2009)

Since thay are all watch cases, and roughly the same size, why couldn't a guy just hang them in a row by copper wire from a stainless or copper rod as the anode.
Have an oblong rectangular lead bar or strip as the cathode, and just lower them in manually, turning the rod of parts around when one side is stripped.
If this is a one time thing the labor involved might not be too bad.
Do something like 10 at a time, or more.........
Just an idea......


----------



## alb320 (Apr 1, 2009)

Platdigger.. thank for your advice, but I would buil a cell to use with other items, also.
Have you some experience with reverse cell? or with stripping cell?


----------



## Emil (Apr 1, 2009)

Lasersteve has a very good vidio that explains and shows the process.

http://www.goldrecovery.us/index.asp

Go to the above link and follow the directions to reverse plating. It will answer most of your questions.

Good luck

Emil


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 2, 2009)

A little.
But not with straight sulfuric.


----------



## alb320 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry Emil.. but I do not find "reverse plating" in Lasersteve's site...


----------



## alb320 (Apr 2, 2009)

ok... I have found it... Thank you!


----------

